# Need info on how to build my grow room



## iamgrower123 (Aug 11, 2007)

Ok, basically I am new to all this, so I will need advise from top to bottom. I have a ranch and i am digging up an underground basement where I am planning to install the grow room. The basement will be 19ft wide x 24ft long x 9ft tall. I have many questions and I hope this is the place where i can get the answers. First of all I need to know how to separate the room. I am planning on making a cloning room, a mother room, a vegetative room and a flowering room. I am attaching a distribution plan for each room and I would like to know how can a make it better because i am sure i am wrong. Secondly, I plan to have about 100 plants in each room (veggie and flowering room) so I was thinking of having 3 tables of a length of 4ftx9ft with a 1.5ft wide corridor in between them. I figured a plant per sq ft and that brings out 108 plants per room (you'l see the distribution in the attachment). I was thinking of using 2 1000watts son agro hps lights for each table for the flowering room totalling 6 lights, and 2 1000watts (don't know brand yet) MH lamps for each table in the veggie room totalling 6 as well. For the clonning room I was thinking of using flouresent lights dont know which ones yet or what wattage so please advise, and in the mother room one 400watt MH lamp where I will keep 4 mothers. Please adivise on how big of an exhaust fan should I use for the whole set up and what diameter for the air ducts. Also if you can advise on a good co2 dispenser. Please if you have a better distribution for the rooms please let me know because I want to start to build it as soon as possible. Am I forgetting something? well dont know, if you think of something please advise.


----------



## bifter (Aug 11, 2007)

I hope i can help with a couple of things,have you thought about where the doors are going? as this will have some effect on room size and layout,the rooms can easily be constructed with a wooden frame and decent thickness ply if you are a little bit handy with a drill and saw ,just remember measure twice cut once.
As for a 400w for the mothers i think this may be a bit of overkill and would say a propogation light would be better

hope this helps Bifter


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 11, 2007)

welcome to the forum. That is one big plan. A couple of quick things come to mind. I wouldn't make the tables 4' by 9'. 4' by 4' tables are readily available. Working with anything 9' long will be a pain, require resevoir that will be huge. Since your plan calls for two lights over each table, having six slightly smaller tables would still require those same six lights, and be much easier to work with, and easier to find. They would also fit better in a production schedule. Vegging plants don't require as much room as flowering plants. You won't need 1 sqft/ plant. A four by four table under a 1000 watt light will fit 30 plants in one gallon pots no sweat. 
Planning for the room should include tiling, and a sump pump and crock. You will want to have 200amp electrical service for this grow house, and you will save your self a lot by installing an ro system for it. Seperate floor drains for each area would also be a good idea. when you plan air handling remember an 8" line will have about 4x the capacity of a 4" line, go big. VV


----------



## blacky656 (Aug 11, 2007)

Have you watched the video "I Grow Chronic" on you tube? It's smaller setup but he explains everything in detail.


----------



## Scalded Dog (Nov 8, 2008)

I like your plan...
I too am thinking of a underground set up 
Keep us posted and good luck


----------



## DaGambler (Nov 8, 2008)

simplicity is good. you only need 2 rooms. one for seed/clone/mothers/vedge and another for flowering. other partitions are unnescesary as you only need to separate the two areas based on the different light cycles used.


----------



## HAT TRICK STEVE (Jun 11, 2009)

dream big, i guess, one thing leads to another, or i your case one expense will lead to more expense,.. i always wanted to grow underground,.. i have some land and a shipping container would not be that hard to bury in the woods out back, ... temps are a lot easier to control underground, a big plus,..... 
id look into some security too,... with this size of grow, youre looking at a quater of a million dollars per crop, and if anybody finds out about it they're going to be coming with guns,...
i hope you dont have to work a day job or you have some serriously trustworthy help, or once this thing kicks off you're going to be a slave to those plants morning , noon and night,... hell it will take 5 or 6 people close to a week just to trim all those buds,...
i would think about all this carefully,.. planning is one thing but execution is another,.. if youre doing this for commercial purposes, you know you can grow 20,000$ every 60 days in a 12 x 12 bedroom


----------



## HappySack (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't want to be a spoiler, but I think that there are quite a few Items that need your attention. How deep are you going? what are you going to use for ventilation?, Electricity,water. How are you going to enter the chamber, James?


----------

